# Not REALLY failing at foster!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

After four weeks with Tessa, NMR's beloved tripod, I finally admitted that she is right where she needs to be in terms of a forever home. She and Sweetness have bonded like they've always been together and I realized that to separate them would be to break three hearts - theirs and mine. So, I'm adopting Tessa! 

We had a "family conference" last week and Sweetness agreed that Tessa can't possibly ever leave here! I'm not thinking of myself as a failure at foster - just honest in realizing that Tessa is already in her forever home where she is loved more than can ever be imagined! :heart: 

Now, how can I adjust the doggy beds in the kitchen to make room for a new foster????? :biggrin: 

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY for Tessa!! Welcome home sweetheart!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! :cheer:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Adding a spot in your heart and deciding to add to your family which was meant to be, you don't question it, and it is not failing as a foster mother. You just decided you wanted to be a permanent forever mother. Congratulations I'm sure all are happy about it. As for adding a bed, I'm sure she
has already made her spot known.

Lucy


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww I'm so happy for you guys!!! :wub: :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so gald  Congrats to both of you


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*You made me tear up in happiness. * :smcry:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats on your new family member!!!! :cheer: Sounds like it was meant to be!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Another baby placed in a wonderful home. It doesn't get better then that! I'm so happy for you all, especially Tessa who will have nothing but the good life from here on out!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww congrats and thank you for adopting her!

your girls are so so precious :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh I am so happy for you and Sweetness and Tessa. Yahh.. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ahhhh, congratulations! Another happy ending!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Bless your heart.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Way to go, Maggie. Congratulations! Welcome home, Tessa.
xoxox


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is so wonderful. arty: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh, this is wonderful news !!! Congrats to your whole family!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Congrats to Tessa and the rest of the family!
:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 
Ahem....pictures please?


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so happy for Tessa and your family! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL...I had a feeling. The pic of those two together in your avatar really show how they have bonded. And I agree. It would be heart breaking and down right wrong to seperate them. Congrats! She's a little doll. And yes....we haven't seen many pics. *hint hint* Did she even make it on NMR's web site? LOL


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That's wonderful.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Such a happy ending to a really wonderful story!!!! I loved reading it!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw that's wonderful news. Congrats to you guys. Lets see some more pictures please. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was thinking that might happen...after reading one of your recent posts..... :aktion033: ...good for you!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great news. I'm so happy for Tessa! I'm glad she has a wonderful home and I know you must be so excited to be adding that girl to your family. :wub: 
CONGRATULAIONS!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations to Tessa and her new family.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I think that's wonderful. Congrats to you and your family! :aktion033:


----------

